# Music visualizer



## Kaaroch (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi i just wanna know if some one can make a music visualizer. And so it is a plugin


----------



## LtRoyalShrimp (Feb 27, 2014)

Just use VLC. http://www.videolan.org/vlc/index.html

Audio>Visualizer>Spectrum

Windows capture, then region capture, then chroma key for black. 

Your welcome. 

-Phil


----------



## DJ411 (Jun 18, 2014)

Plugin would be easier as u don't have to screen cap! Saves up Monitor space.


----------



## Jack0r (Jun 19, 2014)

Ehm, and how do you expect that plugin to work? Capture your desktop sound output and visualize it?
Its definitely alot easier and far more viable to just window capture Winamps/Foobar/VLC's visualizer. But hey, if you find someone that wants to do it, we wont stop him :)

You can also do it all on one monitor unless you use a fullscreen application, or you can connect a fake monitor and capture it from there.


----------



## ACrazyPandaBear (Oct 4, 2014)

Do you know any programs that connects to spotify that has a music visualizer? like a 
*spectrum*


----------



## LyfeStyleGFX (Jan 15, 2015)

* After effects has the ability to create an animated audio spectrum but it would rely on an existing soundtrack. You couldn't use the radio. Once you create  that spectrum and add a soundtrack to it you could then export it and use it in Video Source Plugin. The spectrum's are not large file sizes. This is one way I know of.

Also, Teeboard has a spectrum feature built in that uses the CLR browser to display this visually. Here is a screenshot, with some small tips. Sorry its not better but its 4am and I'm tired lol.*


----------



## VooDoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Jack0r said:


> Ehm, and how do you expect that plugin to work? Capture your desktop sound output and visualize it?
> Its definitely alot easier and far more viable to just window capture Winamps/Foobar/VLC's visualizer. But hey, if you find someone that wants to do it, we wont stop him :)
> 
> You can also do it all on one monitor unless you use a fullscreen application, or you can connect a fake monitor and capture it from there.



I'd actually think this would be a worth while endeavor, and while I'm not good w/ HTML5 , I know for a fact that you can create outstanding audio reacting animations within the CLR browser. This also would use less resources overall and not require a new app to be open. The Teeboard spectrum is very basic and very ugly. After Effects would be a huge video playlist for no reason as well, it would seem to me that someone w/ a little more knowledge of HTML5 could really make something cool.  http://www.smartjava.org/content/exploring-html5-web-audio-visualizing-sound


----------



## 2eljay (Nov 27, 2019)

Screen capture is a very clungy way of doing visuaizer, as when you maximise other programs like VDJ or QLC you overwrite the capture, or you lose significant screen space. To me, the only way to do that would be to have a Video Router, to capture the output of the application (like VLC etc) without it going to a screen. Such a router would be very useful for several applications, but I don't know of any programs to do that, does anyone?.


----------



## Scratch (Nov 27, 2019)

2eljay said:


> Screen capture is a very clungy way of doing visuaizer, as when you maximise other programs like VDJ or QLC you overwrite the capture, or you lose significant screen space. To me, the only way to do that would be to have a Video Router, to capture the output of the application (like VLC etc) without it going to a screen. Such a router would be very useful for several applications, but I don't know of any programs to do that, does anyone?.



grab the VLC NDI plugin. I don't have VLC to test it out, but installing the VLC and OBS plugins for NDI support, it might just work
https://ndi.tv/tools/


----------



## Cloudax722 (Jun 2, 2020)

You could try using Rainmeter. If you want a visualizer for the audio output or input, you can use a rainmeter visualizer to do it with very little stress on your CPU.





						Rainmeter, desktop customization tool
					

Rainmeter allows you to display customizable skins on your desktop, from hardware usage meters to fully functional audio visualizers. You are only limited by your imagination and creativity.




					www.rainmeter.net
				








						95+ Rainmeter Visualizer Skins [Windows 11/10/7]
					

Change the look of your Windows desktop to be more visually customizable with this visualizer Rainmeter skin. Enjoy the visualization of the audio output or any to make your PC awesome looks.




					visualskins.com


----------



## melkumew (Jun 22, 2020)

There are some good music visualizers if you search on Google


----------

